# Capacitores necesarios para circuito de guitarra eléctrica



## charlyn (Nov 23, 2009)

que tal:

Soy nuevo en la página y sepan disculpar mi ignorancia.
Pero quisiera saber que voltaje se requiere para el capacitor que va en el circuito de guitarra, más exactamente en el pote de Tono?
Pregunto por que veo varios tipos de capacitores en estos circuitos pero no he visto hasta ahora que se especifique ningún voltaje.

desde ya muchas gracias

charlyn https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Estem.... ¿de qué circuito hablás?

_Usualmente _en el camino del pre, la señal no llega a tener 1V, así que andará casi cualquier cosa que tengas a mano.

Saludos

PS: Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 23, 2009)

Exacto cacho Se refiere a la circuitería interna de la guitarra. Charlyn, pon el condensador que quieras, ya que la guitarra por si sola suministra máximo unos 0,16 VRMS.
Un saludo


----------



## charlyn (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, mil gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 25, 2009)

tenemos claro el tema del voltaje.

ahora tienes claro los faradios que debe tener o quieres que tenga?


----------



## charlyn (Nov 26, 2009)

según entiendo 100 microfaradios. 
Estaría correcto?


gracias


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 26, 2009)

Normalmente los que llevan las guitarras eléctricas suelen ser de .022 mF, para un sonido más grave .047 mF

suelen ser cerámicos.

hay gente que usa poliester, y marcas más caras como Orange.

un saludo


----------

